# Coinapult



## kludge (Jan 12, 2015)

The design is super simple. I'm not one for over complicating an item. Just two sides and two dowels make up the base. The flipper is just held in place by the tension on the rubber band.






I made this from resawn claro walnut and 3/8 birch dowels. It flips your coin in the the air and you can either catch it, or let it land. Regardless you'll get a unbiased launch every time you use it!

http://i.Rule #2/L3WaajU.gif 

The walnut is sourced from a place that sells cut off material in 50lb bags for $9. So there is always some walnut in my shop for these small projects. I just love the look of the grain in this piece.

http://i.Rule #2/AR3w3xSl.jpg

I used boiled linseed oil to pop the grain on the walnut, and really give this fun piece that finished look!

http://i.Rule #2/dXSRNuSl.jpg

I intend to use it pretty heavily! It does flip it pretty high, I might have to dial that back a bit!! That is just a matter of a larger band. 

Thanks for looking!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin (Jan 12, 2015)

Cool little project Peter. I have a question though why do you prefer to resaw on the table saw and have to flip, when you have a band saw which will do it in one pass with much less waste?

I can see this project being adapted for all sorts of cool toys for my grand boys - thanks for sharing it with us.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Jan 12, 2015)

Cute video Peter... definitely worth the ending even if no intent to build one! You seem a natural for this kind of how-to vid...have you done others?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kludge (Jan 12, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Cool little project Peter. I have a question though why do you prefer to resaw on the table saw and have to flip, when you have a band saw which will do it in one pass with much less waste?
> 
> I can see this project being adapted for all sorts of cool toys for my grand boys - thanks for sharing it with us.



Thanks! 
The answer to re-sawing at the table is : just laziness. I have a nice band saw but the day before I had just finished installing and tracking an new 3/16 blade that you see in the video. I have a resaw master from highland woodworking, but didn't want to hassle with swapping out the blade only to put the 3/16 back on afterward!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kludge (Jan 12, 2015)

TimR said:


> Cute video Peter... definitely worth the ending even if no intent to build one! You seem a natural for this kind of how-to vid...have you done others?



Thank you! 

I have. I do fun and as I like to call them, "non-grownup projects" on YouTube. I think I've got 80 videos, and very few of them are anything but this sort of light hearted woodworking!


----------



## Kevin (Jan 12, 2015)

kludge said:


> Thanks!
> The answer to re-sawing at the table is : just laziness. I have a nice band saw but the day before I had just finished installing and tracking an new 3/16 blade that you see in the video. I have a resaw master from highland woodworking, but didn't want to hassle with swapping out the blade only to put the 3/16 back on afterward!



Haha I should have thought of that seeing how I am guilty of the same thing frequently.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

